# 1936 Harley Knucklehead in 1:24!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Whist wandering through the toy department in our local discount store I happened upon this little gem. I'd seen diecast bikes in 1:18 before, but not 1:24. They had several newer ones which didn't fit my era. And one last lonely '36 Knucklehead, which for the princely sum of $3.18, followed me home. It's made by a company called Maisto, and if you look close, it even has a suicide shift! I think I even found the perfect place for it....I'll lean it up against the station wall./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a sporters and and a super gluide be them in the same scale. Too small for 1:20.3 though /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to save the plastic HD badges for use as a shop sign.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen those 1/24th scale harleys at the local Safeway for a few bucks. Would have picked one up, but my 1:1 Subaru is demanding nearly all of my extra money to stay roadworthy... (also saw some 1:24-ish ATV's there as well).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my own Harley Shop which will become part of the model town of Cicely:
  This is a photo of it sitting in storage after being a part of the interior railway system for several years. I decided to pull it out of there and prepare it for its new home in the Phase II Cicely model project. Note the Harley 18-wheeler in the background. I have a bag full of 1:24 Harleys--same brand as the one you found--which will be included with this model once it is up and running in a few months. Click for larger image.


----------

